# Epson et 2500 printing problems



## JPDE13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello,
Have been getting printing problems with the Epson ET 2500. I have been on 'printing preferences' to fine tune the correct ink setting. I've been on 'standard' one above standard on 'more settings' and on the 'high' setting. Each setting, apart from 'standard' has resulted in fading and ink bleeding on the transfer design when washed at 30 degrees. The 'standard' setting has been OK, however, when printed on a transfer design set at 'standard'it has fine horizontal lines going across it. I have performed all kinds of maintenance checks on the 'standard'setting, but still no joy in getting rid of the fine lines. There are no over options to go to any other print settings, just 'standard'. I'm running out of options here and don't know what to do next? Would be very grateful for some help with this. Thank you.


----------

